# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ontstoken blaren

## soulsister

Ik heb sinds 2 dagen last van 4 ontstoken blaren. 2 op mijn hielen en 2 op mijn kleine tenen. Eerder had ik ze al een paar keer doorgeprikt, maar ze hervulden al snel weer. Ze zijn groot, geel(1 tegen het groene aan), er komt pus uit en ik heb er veel last van. Ik heb ze al 2x in een sodabad gehouden en 2x ontsmet met jodium+sterielgaasje of pleister. En ik heb ze ook weer doorgeprikt, omdat ze echt op springen stonden. Tot nu toe zonder is dit alles zonder succes en zitten ze binnen een uur weer helemaal vol pus. Heeft iemand tips wat ik moet doen? Want ik kan amper meer lopen. Alvast bedankt

----------


## Oki07

sodabad of biotex groen in een badje is goed, maar ik zou hiermee langs de huisarts gaan. Die kan je antibiotica zalf geven en dat helpt heel goed. Laatst had mijn vriend het ook en na verschillende badjes en fucidine-zalf is het genezen.

----------


## soulsister

Bedankt, het wordt gelukkig al iets beter. Maar als het maandag nog steeds zo is, dan ga ik dinsdag inderdaad maar even langs de huisarts.

----------


## Agnes574

Lees ook hier eens de artikels  :Wink: 

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5143

Sterkte met de blaren, hopelijk ben je er snel vanaf!!

----------


## soulsister

heel erg bedankt!

----------

